# Anybody A Mac user?



## directvfreak (Feb 1, 2006)

Just wondering. Post experiences.


----------



## tunce (Jan 19, 2006)

Yes. 3 Macs and 2 PC (I am a IT Manager for a large printing company so I use both at work as well).


----------



## tomcrown1 (Jan 16, 2006)

Yep mac powerbook 4 years no problem unlike micromess


----------



## Phil T (Mar 25, 2002)

I have a Macbook Pro and think it is great. It is the first Apple I have ever owned. I also have a Windows Vista desktop. Not to impressed with Vista at this point.


----------



## redfiver (Nov 18, 2006)

3 Macs, 2 PCs. Have had a Mac since the original Mac, as well as PCs during that whole time as well.

I prefer my Mac to the PC. Especially my new(ish) Mac Book Pro. Best computer I've ever owned. The 2 PCs I have were going to go away soon anyway (one has been unplugged for a while, it was only used for very specific things) and the active PC will be retired when we update one of the other Macs to the intel based version.


----------



## HIPAR (May 15, 2005)

I have 4 computers. A desktop and two Thinkpads running XP Pro and a Macbook Pro with the Intel Core2Duo. I can't cite any major advantage for either.

I find more specialized software available for the Windows machines. If you're into iPods and iTunes perhaps the Mac is slightly better integrated.

You can get Microsoft office for either. Both are just fine for internet and email. Just be careful about clicking 'Yes'.

The Mac does 'set itself up' impressively; perhaps a bit better than Windows.

I tend not to be religious about my technotoys.

--- CHAS


----------



## BudShark (Aug 11, 2003)

Not a lot of detail in your post... makes it hard to reply. Just an fyi.

I assume you are 'thinking' of jumping from PC to Mac. It depends on what you use the computer for - email, web? doesn't matter - pick. word processing, financial? doesn't matter - pick. Simple to use, don't like 'tinkering' - go Mac. Video, audio? Go Mac. Games? Go PC. Techno geek that likes to tinker? Go PC or Linux...

It all depends on what you want man... ain't none of them perfect, ain't none of them crap.

Chris


----------



## machavez00 (Nov 2, 2006)

I'm on my fourth Mac. The first was an LC II. It died and I bought one of the first iMacs. Gave that to my sister and upgraded to a Power Mac 400Mhz G4.. Current Mac is listed below. I am going to have to save my pennies to get a new :bowdown: quad core.

:bowdown:Sorry *8* core!:bowdown:


----------



## directvfreak (Feb 1, 2006)

It isn't that, it is just all i hear about in the computer forum is about Windows so I just wanted to see who has Macs.



BudShark said:


> Not a lot of detail in your post... makes it hard to reply. Just an fyi.
> 
> I assume you are 'thinking' of jumping from PC to Mac. It depends on what you use the computer for - email, web? doesn't matter - pick. word processing, financial? doesn't matter - pick. Simple to use, don't like 'tinkering' - go Mac. Video, audio? Go Mac. Games? Go PC. Techno geek that likes to tinker? Go PC or Linux...
> 
> ...


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

*Directvfreak*, we just got an urgent memo from _Emoticon Central_ - they say we
are running short of smilies and are asking members with any excess smilies
if they would please return them to the smilie warehouse. :grin:


----------



## ibglowin (Sep 10, 2002)

Long time Macaddict. Love them. Currently have a C2D 15" MacBook Pro, a PowerMac G5, 2 Intel Mac Mini's conected to my HDTV's in the den and master bedroom. All networked and each can pull DVD movies, music, photos via Front Row. They can even pull HDTV files over the network using EyeTV. Just installed Boot Camp last month on one of the Mini's so I can stream ripped HD-DVD's from my Dell XPS-410 (yea I have a PC as well) to the Mini in the master bedroom. Cool stuff.

Its all good!


----------



## Kevin Dupuy (Nov 29, 2006)

Yes, 1 MacBook... Brand new, 1st experiance with Mac OS...


----------



## DonLandis (Dec 17, 2003)

I bought a Mac Book Pro with Final Cut Studio late last year. I also bought a Dell XPS 1210 about a month before. Both have same processor and both the same amount of RAM. Both cost about the same.

The Dell has double the features as the MacBook Pro for the same bucks. The Mac has more screen area, the Dell has double the USB inputs and better video connectivity with Windows Media Center. The Mac Book Pro boots 4 times as fast as the Dell. Once booted, the two are about the same speed. I installed Parallels and Windows XP on the Mac and loaded Vegas and several other windows programs. Both computers perform these softwares with the same speed. Final Cut Studio is robust but editing is orders of magnetued slower than Vegas. It also is not as format independent as Vegas. New version of FCP 6 should resolve this problem as they will allow more formats. Consequently, I found using the Mac for professional work not as profitable as the Dell. When in a hurry for a rush job in the field, the Dell way out performed the Mac. Much better wifi, Verizon Broadband and better multitasking with 7-10 apps loaded at the same time. When digitizing video on the Mac, that is all I could do or suffer dropped frames. On the Dell, I surf the web, type forum responses like I am now and be digitizing video with zero drop frames in the background. 

So, I finally found a good way to make my MacBook Pro earn its cost. I rented it out to a Final Cut Editor who needed a faster FCP machine than his older G5. He is thrilled and I am getting a return on my investment. 

After using my 1210 on our recent trip to Grand Cayman, my wife is begging for one for herself. But that had mainly to do with the slick way our Verizon wireless, wifi and ethernet worked seamlessly with our travels and her need to use VPN and Desktop to her office while simultaneously using skype phone calls. The Mac did that too but without wifi or ethernet she was dead. My Mac has no integrated Broadband wireless internet. Could have it but the cost was considerably more than the Dell system.


----------



## BearsFan (Apr 22, 2002)

Started off with Apple/Mac in grade/high school; then PC for first 2 years in college, Mac the last 2.

Then first career & first part of second career was all PC for 12 years.

I decided to buy/try a Mac in 2005...loved it. Now I'm on a Mac at work, and I'm not looking back.

Actually, I like both platforms, PC & Mac. I find what one OS might be missing/lacking, the other picks up. It's true that Macs are more secure...and for me, it's easier to use. I like Macs better, but don't have a ton of qualms with PCs either, except the usual complaints that every PC user has.

Unlike the last poster, my experience using Final Cut programs, internet, networking, and software has all been *better* on the Mac. Never an issue with wifi, or broadband hookups at work, VPN, or networking. Actually, it's been more of a PITA to get the PCs where I work updated, talking to each other & the Exchange server, as well as firewall/security issues (I do lite IT for PCs onsite, and am the lone "Mac Guy"). With the Macs & an all-Windows network, it was plug in, enter a few values in System preferences, and *DONE*.

I use a Core 2 Duo MacBook Pro and Core Duo Mac mini at work. Am about to add more RAM to the mini, which will help with running XP in Parallels. There are a few encoders/programs that I won't pay for and/or aren't available on the Mac, so I still run Windoze...no big deal there.

At home, I use my G4 iBook daily. I still have a PC, and I'm actually online with it for the first time in weeks now. Actually, I've never had any huge issues with XP on this PC I built; never had to reinstall the OS or anything...it works fine for gaming & as a media backup for my iTunes library.

I've found that Macs run programs better, are more intuitive, are more customizable, and more of a joy to use than any PC I've used at home or work. That's my opinion; I try not to get involved in the "PC vs. Mac" wars...though I've found that just about every person who thinks "Macs SUCK!" are people who have basically zero knowledge on how one works/or how to use one, or had a very short experience (read: like an hour or less) with a Mac, got frustrated 'cuz they didn't know "how to work it," and therefore have formed an opinion. Whatever. Lack of knowledge in some people leads to ignorance...I know a PC IT guy who thinks "PCs are universally better machines, " and that Macs are useless. Feh. Case in point.

Anyway, if I had to choose a PC or a Mac, I'd choose a Mac...but I'd still secretly hope I could still tinker on a PC here/there (especially for gaming!). Both platforms have their advantages...and it's time to get used having Macs around. Their market share is growing...albeit slowly...but it's growing, and the platform is becoming more prevalent in the workforce.


----------



## SlobberingHorde (Apr 20, 2007)

I am an IT developer/admin/consultant for over 15 yrs.

Most of that time I was a Windows user but I spent a lot of time with various *nix systems. I was never a fan of "classic" apple systems because I never liked the OS. As of OS X however I have switched.

I never liked Windows much but it did the job and my customers all used it so I didn't really have much of a choice.

I switched to OS X 17" Powerbook G4 in 2004 I have had no regrets. I can't believe how much it has grown on me though. I really wasn't expecting to fall in love with it, I was just trying out something different. I tried several flavors of Linux and all the Windows versions since DOS and never found anything that really turned my head.

I don't try to be a preacher about it and I don't participate in the religious wars over OS's but I gotta say that OS X is my favorite by far. Every system has it's pro's and con's and OS X is no exception. It is still a bit harder to find software for it and some things will cost more than PC alternatives but I have found that the trade off is worth it (at least up to this point.) OS X is the first time I have had an OS that seemed to fit the way I thought and the way I worked. It isn't perfect by any means, but the more I use it the more I dislike working on Windows.

Windows just seems clunkier everytime I have to go back to it. Make no mistake, I still work with it and don't see that changing because of what I do for a living, but whenever I have the choice I use Mac. I even do a lot of my Windows development work on Mac and deploy it to Windows.

Just my two cents.


----------



## pete4192 (May 22, 2007)

Made the (partial) move from Windows to Mac last fall...bought an iMac. I'm a software engineer spending most of my time with Windows machines, but I love the simplicity of Mac OS X and will probably use them in my home for years to come.


----------



## fpd917 (Aug 16, 2006)

I have been a Apple user for about 7 years now. My first mac was the Blueberry iMac, I loved it. Gave to a friend and got a iMac 17 inch PowerPC. I also have a iBook(12 inch). I have airport extreme running wireless in my home, a Black Video iPod 30GB, a ipod nano, and a iPod shuffle. I had always used Windows until I purchased my first mac, and I will NEVER go back. The ease of use is unmatched and the reliability is incredible. There is a reason more and more people are making the jump, because unlike windows and its applesauce, opps, I mean Vista, Macs are reliable.


----------



## HIPAR (May 15, 2005)

I really don't understand how OSX is easier to use. Both Windows and OSX are about clicking icons to start programs and using some sort of control panel to make things look as you wish.

My observation is that OSX is somewhat easier for getting started when you take a new Mac out of the box. When I put an initial Windows installation into service, I do find myself somewhat helpless until I set things to my liking.

Windows is highly configurable but because it is organized so poorly, it's difficult to configure. Maybe that's what confounds non-geekish Windows users and is what the 'Easy to use' thing is about.

(It's much easier to uninstall software with OSX, I'll give in on that)

--- CHAS


----------



## SubaruWRX (Apr 20, 2007)

I got my first mac 2 years ago (time went by fast) it's a powerBook G4 15" model

I enjoy it.. coming from using windows 99% of the time it was no issue switching over (I still use both) but IMHO the Mac is far less stressful unless you start trying to do weird things with it.


----------



## Spike (Jul 4, 2007)

I've got 3 Macs and 2 PC's. The two PC's are unplugged and idle.
:lol:


----------



## SubaruWRX (Apr 20, 2007)

Speaking of my Mac the first time in 2 years it finally had a spill and hit a hard wood floor 

it hit the left front side corner no cracks just put a dent in the case a bit.


----------



## fpd917 (Aug 16, 2006)

Got the iPhone on Monday! UN-FREAKIN-BELIEVABLE!!!!!!!!! For those who have not had the oppurtunity to try one, you should at least test one out. Worth every cent.


----------



## SubaruWRX (Apr 20, 2007)

it will be worth it when they allow another phone carrier to sell it or someone unlocks it for another network.


----------



## machavez00 (Nov 2, 2006)

It's a GSM phone. If you have Sprint or Verizon you are SOL


----------



## quiverof8 (Apr 6, 2007)

Of course, is there anything else? Ok, I LOVE my emac. I have had it for 4 years and no problems. Only thing I did was upgrade the RAM. I bought reconditioned from the apple store, then used the student/educator discount besides. did buy the extended warranty, good deal but never needed it! I do have virtual PC installed. Its not good for games but will run basic windows programs fine. New intel macs can boot into windows, not sure if I like that idea........ For email or internet Mac can't be beat, little to no viruses attack macs! I like firefox as a browser best myself. We do own 2 PC's. One is for my husbands bible software which is not mac compatible. Other is for some school programs that are unfortunately not Mac either  Otherwise I woould not bother with a PC at all


----------



## DawgLink (Nov 5, 2006)

I decided to make the switch a year ago and am VERY HAPPY.

I had all sorts of problems with my PC computers the previous 10 years. Breakdowns, Hardware problems, Software problems, everything

Got a MacBookPro and iMac and love both of them. Neither have broken down. Installing software/hardware is 10x easier for me.

Absolutely recommend switching to anyone


----------



## flexoffset (Jul 16, 2007)

Mac user here.

My main one is an 8-core (dual quad) Mac Pro for video, design, and rendering. 
Running OS X 10.4.10 and WinXP Home edition via Parallels (looking strongly at VMWare, though).

I also have a bunch of older macs in the closet of wildly varying vintage.
Been a hard core mac user since 1984.

Also have some PC's I built running linux and a Dell laptop on XP.


----------



## KalebsDad78 (May 13, 2007)

I have a MacBook Pro that my company purchased for me about 6 months ago. I have Parallels w/ Vista and have any work software on the Vista side that I need to have mobile. I also have an Alltel Express Card that I use with the Vista side if I need to VPN into my office network while on the go.

I have loved everything about the Mac and I'm excited to see that most software manufacturers are seeing the number of Macs being put into the mainstream market, as reflected in Apple's 3Q sales figures, and they are developing more Mac-based software. Looking forward to Microsoft Office:Mac 2008 to be released at the end of this year. Hopefully, we won't see the issues that most are seeing with Office 2007.

Once you go Mac, you never go back!!! I know, cheesy but it works...

Chad


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Macs at work, PC at home. I go both ways


----------



## DCSholtis (Aug 7, 2002)

2 iMacs, one a G4 (15") and one a G5 (17"), a MacBookPro (20") running 10.4.10 (Waiting impatiently for Leopard). My first Mac was a purple iMac years ago then a purple iBook to match. Dad saw how easy the Macs were so I talked him into buying an iMac (His is the G4). All run wirelessly using an Airport Extreme. *Airport Express in use connecting the MBP to the HR20 using WDS*. Also have an 80G video iPod. Its worked out over the years as my nieces and nephew ended up with my old Macs and iPods I've had over the years.


----------



## directvfreak (Feb 1, 2006)

DCSholtis said:


> 2 iMacs, one a G4 (15") and one a G5 (17"), a MacBookPro (20") running 10.4.10 (Waiting impatiently for Leopard). My first Mac was a purple iMac years ago then a purple iBook to match. Dad saw how easy the Macs were so I talked him into buying an iMac (His is the G4). All run wirelessly using an Airport Extreme. *Airport Express in use connecting the MBP to the HR20 using WDS*. Also have an 80G video iPod. Its worked out over the years as my nieces and nephew ended up with my old Macs and iPods I've had over the years.


There is no 20" MacBook Pro...


----------



## DonLandis (Dec 17, 2003)

Just an update on my MacBook Pro and Final Cut Studio.

Continue to be annoyed with Final Cut's inability to handle video formats other than quick time mov. My classes on Final Cut continue. Some instructors are puzzled by this problem while others say I don't need to use these other video formats (like they know my business better then I. ) Anyway the general consensus was that I "need" to upgrade to Final Cut 6. So, $499 later, I did and guess what? Even after all the claims about FC6 being format independent, it still can't deal with mixed formats on the timeline. It works better than 5 but Apple still hasn't figured this out yet. 
I'll give FC 6 one bit of credit though, Using Firewire 800 the HDV timeline with no other formats can play realtime excellent HDV footage while all other edit systems I have tried have problems with HDV editing playing in real time

Specifically, what FC6 improved on is the ability to put "foreign" video formats on the timeline while 5 couldn't even do that unless you converted the video to QTmov first. With 6 you'll get a message that says (unrendered) you need to render this clip first before continuing. Here is where Apple allows its editors to take a short vacation. Put a 30 second AVI clip on a timeline with MOV files and that clip begins to render. 20 hours later, yes 20 hours, it completes and now you can continue to put another avi up and repeat this process... Now I understand why so many FC editors take forever to get work done! 
If you buy a Mac and FC for dinking around with video, OK have fun, but I need to meet deadlines in my work and FC with "expert" veteran editors has missed deadlines now on every project I have assigned to them. Three of them! Is it the editor or the software? I have had 2 different editors fail to deliver, so I feel it is the software. The claim by Apple that FC6 handles multiformat video is just false. Be warned. Between this and the lies they spewed out about the iphone the last 6 months, I don't believe anything they say nor, what MAC heads say. Sorry, MACheads, start proving these claims or STFU! 

Do I love my Macbook Pro? No! However, I expect it to earn it's keep around here. It is not a good machine to take when traveling so it must earn it's keep working here at the office.

Current plans are to use it for specific non- deadline projects using HDV source video because it does handle HDV really well. I just don't trust it to deliver on a deadline.


And one more thing- I hope my competition continues to use Final Cut.


----------



## DCSholtis (Aug 7, 2002)

directvfreak said:


> There is no 20" MacBook Pro...


OOPS......17"....Hell it's big either way...


----------



## machavez00 (Nov 2, 2006)

New iMacs and iLife out


----------



## DCSholtis (Aug 7, 2002)

I placed my order for iLife '08 today.


----------



## machavez00 (Nov 2, 2006)

I have an Apple store 5 minutes from my house. I also get a supplier discount in store.


----------



## tomcrown1 (Jan 16, 2006)

flexoffset said:


> Mac user here.
> 
> My main one is an 8-core (dual quad) Mac Pro for video, design, and rendering.
> Running OS X 10.4.10 and WinXP Home edition via Parallels (looking strongly at VMWare, though).
> ...


I have VM Fusion--It is very stable and works fine. One problem it does not do 3d games at all this is were parallels is light years ahead of VM Fusion.


----------



## flexoffset (Jul 16, 2007)

"...3D games ... parallels is light years ahead of VM Fusion"

That's kinda scary. 
Parallels can't even run MS Flight Sim 2002 without completely borking out and going into safe mode. And forget about rFactor. It'd DirectX 9 compatible.


----------



## machavez00 (Nov 2, 2006)

DCSholtis said:


> I placed my order for iLife '08 today.


I hope you have at least a dual G5 processor if you want to run the new iMovie. I am so depressed. I found out my dual 1.25Ghz power mac can't run the new iMovie.

System Requirements

* Mac computer with an Intel, PowerPC G5, or PowerPC G4 processor. 
** iMovie requires a Mac with an Intel processor, a Power Mac G5 (dual 2.0GHz or faster), or an iMac G5 (1.9GHz or faster). *
* iDVD requires a 733MHz or faster processor. 
* 512MB of RAM; 1GB recommended. High-definition video requires at least 1GB of RAM. 
* Mac OS X v10.4.9 or later. 
* 3GB of available disk space. 
* DVD drive required for installation. 
* QuickTime 7.2 or later. 
* Other configurations may be supported. AVCHD video and 24-bit recording have additional requirements. Visit iMovie '08 Camcorder Support for more information on AVCHD.
* 24-bit recording in GarageBand '08 requires a Mac OS X compatible audio interface with support for 24-bit audio. Please consult the owners manual or manufacturer directly for audio device specification and compatibility.
* Burning DVDs requires an Apple SuperDrive or compatible third-party DVD burner. 
* iPhoto print services are available in the U.S., Canada, Japan, and select European countries. Internet access required; fees and terms apply. 
* iWeb requires Internet and web server access (.Mac recommended).
* Some features in iLife require .Mac. The .Mac service is available to persons age 13 and older. Annual membership fee and Internet access required. Terms and conditions apply.


----------



## briang5000 (Aug 11, 2004)

I started using Macs in 1990 at college.
I've used PCs at work and Macs at home for over 15 years.

I much prefer the Apple/Mac experience. You'll find most PC users who bash Apple haven't really used a mac in years (if ever).

OS X is very stable and secure. Plenty of software including many
freeware/shareware apps that are great to use.

I've owned 3 different Macs since the switch to OS X.
I haven't gotten an Intel Mac, yet.... no money with a job change and 
baby on the way to upgrade the computer.

My current setup is a G4 iBook. I sold my iMac last year for some extra cash to help pay for some things around the house.

I really want one of the new iMacs but will probably wait unitl next year.
(or at least until they ship with Leopard).


----------



## machavez00 (Nov 2, 2006)

briang5000 said:


> I started using Macs in 1990 at college.
> I've used PCs at work and Macs at home for over 15 years.
> 
> I much prefer the Apple/Mac experience. You'll find most PC users who bash Apple haven't really used a mac in years (if ever).
> ...


I bought the 20" iMac with 320GB HD etc. Very nice. Much faster tan my G4 dual 1.25Ghz tower. It took 5 minutes to burn a DVD that took well over an hour on my old Mac


----------

